# Авиация > До 1945 >  Самые результативные ИАП

## LOKI

встречал в литературе, что самым результативным ИАПом ВВС РККА был 402 иап 265 иад 3 иак. Упоминалось что-то больше 800 сбитых за войну. Есть ли где-либо статистика по самым результативным полкам? Хотя бы первую десятку увидеть, оценить количество сбитых. 

Спасибо

Прошу прощения, если тема ранее ужен поднималась

----------


## Холостяк

Извини, не знаю в каких источниках сравнивается результативность истребительных частей в период ВОв, но вот по Проскуровскому 234 ГИАП (он же 19 ИАП, он же 176 ГИАП) где командовал Кожедуб это - 1089 побед. 
Но все цифры всегда спорные. Возможно поэтому за это дело никто серьезно не брался и это не фигурирует в авторитетных источниках. Тем более полки переименовывались, образовывались в разное время и что самое главное имели различное чисто боевых вылетов. Это надо сравнивать - сколько вылетов совершили и сколько сбили. Но истребительные полки тоже разные были. Одни в основном работали по прикрытию бомберов, другие были на свободной охоте. Ведь категорически запрещено было покидать строй при прикрытии бомберов. Если немцы не атаковали, то и истребители в бой не ввязывались и не приследовали их. Да и задача прикрытия не дать противнику произвести прицельную стрельбу и зайти на наш бомбер, немцев отсекали не удаляясь от "больших". Это вторая задача "маленьких" при прикрытии - сбить немца. 
Вот 234 ГИАП, так работали по профилю "воздушные охотники". Он и состоял и образовывался как 19 ИАП как полк "Воздушных охотников" и комплектовался почти полностью из пилотов воевавших в Испании. Они и гонялись за фрицами за всю печаль!
Да и сейчас не реально проследить по документам каждый вылет истребителей за всю войну..., толи на охоту, толи на прикрытие, толи вообще тренировку "зелени" над аэродромом.

----------


## %u041C%u0430%u043D%u0441%

> Извини, не знаю в каких источниках сравнивается результативность истребительных частей в период ВОв, но вот по Проскуровскому 234 ГИАП (он же 19 ИАП, он же 176 ГИАП) где командовал Кожедуб это - 1089 побед. 
> Но все цифры всегда спорные. Возможно поэтому за это дело никто серьезно не брался и это не фигурирует в авторитетных источниках. Тем более полки переименовывались, образовывались в разное время и что самое главное имели различное чисто боевых вылетов. Это надо сравнивать - сколько вылетов совершили и сколько сбили. Но истребительные полки тоже разные были. Одни в основном работали по прикрытию бомберов, другие были на свободной охоте. Ведь категорически запрещено было покидать строй при прикрытии бомберов. Если немцы не атаковали, то и истребители в бой не ввязывались и не приследовали их. Да и задача прикрытия не дать противнику произвести прицельную стрельбу и зайти на наш бомбер, немцев отсекали не удаляясь от "больших". Это вторая задача "маленьких" при прикрытии - сбить немца. 
> Вот 234 ГИАП, так работали по профилю "воздушные охотники". Он и состоял и образовывался как 19 ИАП как полк "Воздушных охотников" и комплектовался почти полностью из пилотов воевавших в Испании. Они и гонялись за фрицами за всю печаль!
> Да и сейчас не реально проследить по документам каждый вылет истребителей за всю войну..., толи на охоту, толи на прикрытие, толи вообще тренировку "зелени" над аэродромом.


Ща Миша Быков придет - он покажет, и про нереально и про полк воздушных охотников - особенно как 19 ИАП :)))))

Есть такой тугамент - называется ЖБД журнал боевых действий, а в RAF (я в российских архивах не был) ORB - operational record book. И еще ЖУСС - журнал учета сбитых самолетов - там все записано, так что посчитать можно.

Ваша цифра неправильна. 176ГИАП сбил 445 самолетов (сюда же включаются и сбитые, когда он был 19ИАП). Ну и предположение о том, что 19ИАП - это полк свободных охотников тоже неверно.

У Бодрихина были приведены следующие цифры

402 ИАП - 810 побед
5 ГвИАП(129 ИАП) - 739 побед
9 ГвИАП (69 ИАП) - 558 побед
15 ИАП - 580 побед
27 ГвИАП (129 ИАП) - 549 побед
434 (32 ГвИАП) - 523 победы
176 ГвИАП (19 ИАП) - 445 побед

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

Это было мое сообщение, сорри.

----------


## Flicker

Читаю сейчас книгу - Ефремов В., Ильин Н. М., Гвардейцы в воздухе - М.: Яуза, Эксмо, 2006. - 448с.- (Война и мы. Сталинские соколы).
И вот что пишет во вступительной статье составитель серии - Н.Г.Бодрихин:

"На этом пути (от зап. гарницы до Москвы, а оттуда до Берлина) 5-й гвардейский стал самым результативным истребительным полком советских ВВС. В 810 воздушных боях его лётчики сбили 656 самолётов противника, ещё 83 машины уничтожили на земле. Замечу, что лишь 16-й гвардейский (знаменитый "покрышкинский") полк также имеет на своём счету более 600 побед - 618. Ещё 12 полков сбили в воздушных боях более 500 вражеских самолётов (28-й _гиап_ - 568 (59 в Корее), 9-й _гиап_ - 558, 176-й _гиап_ - 552 (107 в Корее), 129-й _гиап_ - 549, 32-й _гиап_ - 523, 18-й _гиап_ - 519 (96 в Корее), 812-й _иап_ - 505, 728-й _иап_ - 504, 100-й _гиап_ - 502; лётчики 4-го, 15-го и 402-го _иап_ также одержали в воздухе более 500 воздушных побед каждым полком)."

----------


## Мансур Мустафин (дома)

> Читаю сейчас книгу - Ефремов В., Ильин Н. М., Гвардейцы в воздухе - М.: Яуза, Эксмо, 2006. - 448с.- (Война и мы. Сталинские соколы).
> И вот что пишет во вступительной статье составитель серии - Н.Г.Бодрихин:
> 
> "На этом пути (от зап. гарницы до Москвы, а оттуда до Берлина) 5-й гвардейский стал самым результативным истребительным полком советских ВВС. В 810 воздушных боях его лётчики сбили 656 самолётов противника, ещё 83 машины уничтожили на земле. Замечу, что лишь 16-й гвардейский (знаменитый "покрышкинский") полк также имеет на своём счету более 600 побед - 618. Ещё 12 полков сбили в воздушных боях более 500 вражеских самолётов (28-й _гиап_ - 568 (59 в Корее), 9-й _гиап_ - 558, 176-й _гиап_ - 552 (107 в Корее), 129-й _гиап_ - 549, 32-й _гиап_ - 523, 18-й _гиап_ - 519 (96 в Корее), 812-й _иап_ - 505, 728-й _иап_ - 504, 100-й _гиап_ - 502; лётчики 4-го, 15-го и 402-го _иап_ также одержали в воздухе более 500 воздушных побед каждым полком)."


Или Бодрихин сам себе противоречит или накручивает цифру с каждым годом. не удивлюсь если в следующей статье появится цифра 
5 ГИАП 739 побед.... Опа а так именно и случилось. В Книге Сталинские Соколы... Бодрихин слукавил :)

----------


## Мансур Мустафин (дома)

> Вот картинка официального юбилейного знака 234 ГИАП... Там циферка - 1089. 
> Знаки выпущены к 40 летию полка. Они выпущены по заказу 234 ГИАП и по утвержденному образцу. Выпущены еще при жизни командира этого же полка Героя Советского Союза И.Кожедуба. И нет сомнений, что они были вручены и ему. Это цифра - официально проходит по полковым документам. Литературу и "анализы" непонятных людей, неимеющих отношения к этому полку, я лично, не признаю и другим не советую.


Сразу три вопроса - по каким полковым документам?

Вопрос №1 По каким полковым документам? Ну там исторический формуляр или журнал боевых действий.

Вопрос №2 Эта цифра всех сбитых, сбитых и уничтоженных на земле, включая Корею или только за ВОВ?

Вопрос №3 ЖУСС 176 ГИАП хранящийся в ЦАМО РФ - это официальный документ или нет? 

Больше похоже на то что эта цифра за ВОВ+Корею.

Мансур.

----------


## Мансур Мустафин (дома)

Холостяк, как вам не стыдно а? :))

http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...5584;start=all
Вот тут вашими руками написано, 

"*В Великую Отечественную войну летчики 176-го гвардейского Проскуровского орденов Красного Знамени, Александра Невского и Кутузова истребительного авиационного полка совершили 8535 боевых вылетов, провели 711 воздушных боев и сбили 398 самолетов противника, еще 56 самолетов противника было уничтожено на земле, штурмовыми действиями летчиков полка уничтожено 3 танка, 256 автомашин, 213 повозок, 7 автоцистерн, 7 зенитных батарей, выведено из строя 36 паровозов, сожжен 1 железнодорожный эшелон. Десять пилотов одержали в воздушных боях более 15 побед каждый. Боевые потери составили 48 летчиков и 104 самолета, небоевые 5 летчиков и 15 самолетов. 
"*

Потом ниже написано:

*Участие полка в войне в Корее. В воздушных боях над Корейским полуострове гвардейцы одержали 107 побед, ценой гибели пятерых летчиков и потери 12 самолетов. Четверо пилотов, гвардии капитаны Г.И. Гесь, С.М. Крамаренко, С.П. Субботин были удостоены звания Герой Советского Союза. Гвардии старший лейтенант Б.А. Образцов, стал Героем посмертно, он погиб в воздушном бою с численно превосходящей группой «Сейбров». Приказом Военного министра Союза ССР № 09 от 14.01.1952 Образцов Борис Александрович зачислен навечно в списки полка*

Итого получается 505 самолетов.

Плюс добавим вами написанное:

* Из одних фронтовиков-ассов. Зимой 1939-1940 г.г. летчики полка отличились в воздушных боях над Карельским перешейком. За период боевых действий было выполнено 3412 боевых вылетов, налет составил 4090 ч. Летчики вывели из строя 74 паровоза, подожгли 5 эшелонов, уничтожили на земле 2 и в воздушных боях 3 самолета противника. * 

508 - откуда 1089 - обясните пожалуйста?

Наверное цифра 1089 включает в себя самолеты сбитые другими полками, состав которых после расформирования влился в 234-й ГИАП.

Иначе каким образом среди летчиков полка оказался ШЕСТАКОВ, до своей гибели летавший в 69-м ИАП и 9ГИАП, а?

Как такое может быть? А?

----------


## Холостяк

Вот картинка официального юбилейного знака 234 ГИАП... Там циферка - 1089. 
Знаки выпущены к 40 летию полка. Они выпущены по заказу 234 ГИАП и по утвержденному образцу. Выпущены еще при жизни командира этого же полка И.Кожедуба. И нет сомнений, что они были вручены и ему. Соответственно это цифра - официально проходит по полковым документам. 
Литературу и "анализы" непонятных людей, я лично, не признаю и другим не советую. Было время вообще анализы производили и сравнивали с 1913 годом.., что лучше стало жить. Сейчас все анализируют, что невозможно вообще сопоставить... 

Хотя , возможно, 234 ГИАП записал вообще все победы, в том числе и в Корее. 

Я этим не занимался. Мое мнение как просто логически мыслящего человека, связанного с авиацией -  статистика по эффективности не реальна. Это по теме ветки форума.
То ,что добавить могу, это пример по 207 ДБАП, где служил Гастелло. так там полк полностью был уничтожен в первые месяцы войны, хотя мужественно воевал и полковых документов по боевым вылетам там вообще не сохранилось. Всякое было. Полки расформировывались, документы уничтожались, терялись. Ведь даже до сих пор не могут установить и состав третьего экипажа и даже где они погибли. Ошиблись и с местом гибели Гастелло. А у истребителей не лучше ситуация была, особенно первый год войны.
Там не было точной раскладки по категории боевых вылетов, по каждому из них... Приводил я пример по свободной охоте, сопровождению бомбардировщиков, сопровождению транспортников..., задачи разные и работали истребки по разному. Вылет вылету - рознь!!! А различные типы самолетов!!! 
*Поэтому, соответственно, статистику эфективности провести нереально. Или она будет категорически неверна. Вот в чем тема, а не цифры*
Я по цифрам спорить и утверждать ничего не буду.

----------


## Flicker

> 5 ГИАП 739 побед.... Опа а так именно и случилось. В Книге Сталинские Соколы... Бодрихин слукавил


Да вроде просто "приплюсовал"..)) 656+83 (на земле) = 739.

А в целом, в своём первом посте, Холостяк прав вот в чём:




> Но истребительные полки тоже разные были.


Читаю мемуары, и почти все лётчики пишут - "не дал отбомбиться фрицам", "прикрыли" без потерь, "обеспечили бомбардировку"/ штурмовку.  Как корректно оценить результативность, в военное время, не футбол ведь? "Забито/пропущено..."

----------


## Мансур Мустафин (дома)

> Вот картинка официального юбилейного знака 234 ГИАП... Там циферка - 1089. 
> Знаки выпущены к 40 летию полка. Они выпущены по заказу 234 ГИАП и по утвержденному образцу. Выпущены еще при жизни командира этого же полка И.Кожедуба. И нет сомнений, что они были вручены и ему. Соответственно это цифра - официально проходит по полковым документам. 
> Литературу и "анализы" непонятных людей, я лично, не признаю и другим не советую. Было время вообще анализы производили и сравнивали с 1913 годом.., что лучше стало жить. Сейчас все анализируют, что невозможно вообще сопоставить... 
> 
> Хотя , возможно, 234 ГИАП записал вообще все победы, в том числе и в Корее. 
> 
> Я этим не занимался. Мое мнение как просто логически мыслящего человека, связанного с авиацией -  статистика по эффективности не реальна. Это по теме ветки форума.
> То ,что добавить могу, это пример по 207 ДБАП, где служил Гастелло. так там полк полностью был уничтожен в первые месяцы войны, хотя мужественно воевал и полковых документов по боевым вылетам там вообще не сохранилось. Всякое было. Полки расформировывались, документы уничтожались, терялись. Ведь даже до сих пор не могут установить и состав третьего экипажа и даже где они погибли. Ошиблись и с местом гибели Гастелло. А у истребителей не лучше ситуация была, особенно первый год войны.
> Там не было точной раскладки по категории боевых вылетов, по каждому из них... Приводил я пример по свободной охоте, сопровождению бомбардировщиков, сопровождению транспортников..., задачи разные и работали истребки по разному. Вылет вылету - рознь!!! А различные типы самолетов!!! Поэтому, соответственно, статистику эфективности провести нереально. Или она будет категорически неверна.



Ну почему же. Результаты дня записываются в журнал учета вылетов, в журнал боевых действий и в журнал учета сбитых самолетов противника. Туда входят рапорты пилотов, постов ВНОС, подтверждений с земли, описание вылетов (по категориям в т.ч) Эти же данные отправляются в вышестоящие штабы, т.е. для полка это штаб дивизии. Если часть переименовывается, или переформировывается с сохранением наименования, то документы остаются, просто в первом случае они относятся к фонду части с новым наименованием. Так документы 176ГИАП в ЦАМО содержат в себе и документы 19ИАП. 32ГИАП (434ИАП) то же самое. Таким образом цифру эту получить можно. Более того иногда она не совпадает с официальной, как у Кожедуба (63 вместо 62-х, правда без реактивного Мессершмитта) или Речкалова. Бывает, и чаще что цифра от официальной отличается в меньшую сторону.

Главное что получить это можно.

По поводу полка Гастелло, кроме летно-подъемного состава существует и наземный (БАО, укладчики штаб) состав, который не погиб и документы сохранил.

Естественно не стоит сбрасывать со счетов факт того, что документы могли утеряться, но на этот случай можно воспользоваться документами вышестоящего подразделения.

Т.е. если ошибки и есть то они не будут превышать 1 процента согласно обычным статистическим правилам.

----------


## Мансур Мустафин (дома)

> 5 ГИАП 739 побед.... Опа а так именно и случилось. В Книге Сталинские Соколы... Бодрихин слукавил
> 			
> 		
> 
> Да вроде просто "приплюсовал"..)) 656+83 (на земле) = 739.
> 
> А в целом, в своём первом посте, Холостяк прав вот в чём:
> 
> 
> ...


Это все правильно. Но пока единственным критерием, по которому кстати оценивали боевую работу и во время войны был именно "забито/пропущено". Да и ЛОКИ имел ввиду именно количество сбитых самолетов в вопросе.

Достаточно посмотреть приказ Ставки ВГК №0299 и дополнения, изменения к нему.
Там командир полка представляется к награде, если полк под его командованием сбил не менее 30 самолетов а потерял не более 6.
Или Приказ НК ВМФ №10 - там же не указывается количествы выполненных 72-м сап успешных заданий, а конкретное число уничтоженной техники и живой силы.

----------


## Макс

Тема такая уже поднималась на старом форуме. Цифры Бодрихина достаточно условны - они воспроизводят информацию раскиданную по мемуарам. Часто они далеки от реальности. 
 В реале вроде самый результативный - 5 гв. иап - цифра в 656 сбитых близка к реальности. Остальные в реале меньше. Цифры точные М.Быков озвучивал.
 Что до 19/176 гв иап, то 1089 - нереальная цифра. Согласен с Мансуром - скорее цифра от объединения полка с другим/другими результативными подразделениями. 
  Но не с 9 гв иап - Шестаков в последние месяцы до гибели (март 1944 года) командовал 19 иап. Назначен был еще в 1943 году...

----------


## Flicker

> Но пока единственным критерием, по которому кстати оценивали боевую работу и во время войны был именно "забито/пропущено". Да и ЛОКИ имел ввиду именно количество сбитых самолетов в вопросе.


В таком "разрезе" согласен конечно. Эт я что-то из темы "выпал".))

----------


## Мансур Мустафин (дома)

> Тема такая уже поднималась на старом форуме. Цифры Бодрихина достаточно условны - они воспроизводят информацию раскиданную по мемуарам. Часто они далеки от реальности. 
>  В реале вроде самый результативный - 5 гв. иап - цифра в 656 сбитых близка к реальности. Остальные в реале меньше. Цифры точные М.Быков озвучивал.
>  Что до 19/176 гв иап, то 1089 - нереальная цифра. Согласен с Мансуром - скорее цифра от объединения полка с другим/другими результативными подразделениями. 
>   Но не с 9 гв иап - Шестаков в последние месяцы до гибели (март 1944 года) командовал 19 иап. Назначен был еще в 1943 году...


Про Шестакова опростопиндосился. Я думал он бессменно 69ИАП командовал

----------


## Холостяк

Кстати, на севере некоторые истребительные полки долго на своем вооружении "держали" И-15... Ведь несравнима эффективность, а ведь о ней речь идет, таких полков с полками где больше МиГов, Яков и уж тем более Ла...

----------


## %u041C%u0430%u043D%u0441%

> Кстати, на севере некоторые истребительные полки долго на своем вооружении "держали" И-15... Ведь несравнима эффективность, а ведь о ней речь идет, таких полков с полками где больше МиГов, Яков и уж тем более Ла...


А кто там кроме 1-й эскадрильи 72 САП, да и то первые два месяца и 27 ИАП куда попали остатки на них летал? Да и то недолго. Еще на них ктото из 700-х штурмовых летал и все

----------


## Холостяк

Вот к примеру:
628-й истребительный авиационный полк ПВО. Сформирован в 1941 г. на базе Сталинградской школы летчиков.
В феврале-апреле 1942 г. входил в состав 102-й иад ПВО.
В начале апреля 1942 г. перебазирован на Кубань для прикрытия с воздуха Краснодара, Новороссийска, Тихорецка и др. городов. *На вооружении в этот период имел истребители И-16.*Входил в состав 268-й иад.
С весны 1943 г. на вооружении имел истребители Як-1.
*О какой эффективности боевых действий может идти речь на И-16??? Когда другие уже с зимы 42 начали переходить на Яки и МиГи..., а они все на Ишаках до весны 43...*

К примеру: 296-й истребительный авиационный полк, в последствии 73-й гвардейский истребительный Сталинградско-Венский Краснознаменный ордена Богдана Хмельницкого авиационный полк...*На вооружении до сентября 1941 г. имел самолеты И-16 и МиГ-3, с февраля 1942 г. - Як-1.*С февраля 1942 г. действовал на Юго-Западном фронте в составе ВВС 6-й армии.
С 28.05.42 г. входил в состав 220-й иад.

Другой пример: 69-й истребительный Краснознаменный авиационный полк, в последствии 9-й гвардейский истребительный Одесский Краснознаменный ордена Суворова авиационный полк...К 22.06.41 г. имел на вооружении 70 И-16 (в том числе 20 неисправных), а также 5 самолетов МиГ-3.
В первый день войны полк потерь не понес, а зам. командира полка майор Л.Л.Шестаков и капитан Асташкин сбили 3 самолета: 2 Ju-88 были уничтожены над Кишиневом, a Do-215 Асташкин сбил на подступах к аэродрому, одержав свою вторую победу.
В *октябре 1941 г. выведен в Кировабад на переформирование. На вооружение полк получил истребители ЛаГГ-3*. С июня 1942 г. входил в состав 268-й иад.
С 23.07.42 г. входил в состав 8-й ВА. По инициативе Т.Т.Хрюкина на его базе был организован "полк асов". В полк пришли ГСС И.Д.Баранов, будущие ГСС Амет-Хан Султан, А.Н.Карасев, И.Я.Сержантов и др.
*С ноября 1942 г. на вооружении имел Як-1.*

И Проскуровский ГИАП: К 22.06.41 г. имел на вооружении 69 самолетов И-16, И-153 (в том числе 15 неисправных), а также 2 небоеготовых ЛаГГ-3, еще не освоенных летчиками.
С первых дней войны летчики ежедневно выполняли по 5-6 боевых вылетов в день. Проявляя мужество и отвагу, верность военной присяге, смело вступали в бой с числено превосходящим противником.
C 07.07.41 г. входил в состав 7-го иак ПВО Ленинграда.
Обороняя Ленинград, полк выполнил 3145 боевых вылетов, провел 415 воздушных боев и уничтожил 116 самолетов противника. В боях с числено превосходящим противником погибли смертью храбрых 17 летчиков и 13 летчиков не вернулись с боевых заданий. Боевые потери материальной части составили 57 самолетов, не боевых потерь полк не имел. *Ого какая интенсивность боевых действий!!!*В В начале мая 1942 г. полк перебазировался на аэродром Волгино, Боровического района Ленинградской области, где выполнял функции учебно-тренировочного центра Волховского фронта с целью *переучивания летного состава на новую авиационную технику. То есть в боях вообще не участвовал!!!.*10.09.42 г. полк перебазировался на аэродром Люберцы и вошел в состав 269-й иад в особую группу под командованием полковника Василия Сталина. Это резерв ставки Верховного главнокомандования...*и тут тоже в "запасе" просидел*...

Так что у всех полков различная даже интенсивность боев была... И техника тоже большую роль играет.

----------


## %u041C%u0430%u043D%u0441%

Холостяк, ты про *И-15* сначала писал, а отвечаешь про И-16.
 :)

----------


## Холостяк

Извиняюсь... Я имел в виду 153 "Чайку"....
По И-16 просто нашел данные которые и привел... 
Редактивовать уж и не стал...
А Север привел, так как там интенсивность боев естественно была ниже чем в районе направления главного удара армий Центр. Там вся старая техника дольше и сохранилась на вооружении. Хотя результативность и эффективность ее была значительно ниже..., но вот как я понял Ишачки и Чайки были в ходу не только на Севере.

----------


## Owl-99

Официальный боевой счет 402 иап в войне - 590 воздушных побед.

Года через 2 (даст Бог) выйдет наш справочник по истребительным полкам, участвовавшим в ВОВ, там в числе прочей информации, будут и показатели результативности частей.

----------


## FAB100

590 это наверно всеж без уничтоженных на земле. а так около 800.
а что действительно 5 ГИАП рулит?

------------------
"Всегда" 3 АЭ 968 ИИСАП

----------


## Owl-99

> 590 это наверно всеж без уничтоженных на земле. а так около 800.
> а что действительно 5 ГИАП рулит?


Конечно, у 402 иап - это только самолеты, сбитые в воздушных боях.
Похоже, действительно самый результативный по сбитым это 5 гиап - 621 вздушная победа (по документам).

----------


## FAB100

a 621 проходят общим числом или есть роспись кто когда где?
а на земле у них сколько?


------------------ 
"Всегда" 3 АЭ 968 ИИСАП

----------


## Owl-99

> a 621 проходят общим числом или есть роспись кто когда где?
> а на земле у них сколько?


Я наземных как-то с самого начала не фиксировал (возможно, зря) :(  А 621 - это сумма, полученная складыванием побед по периодам боевой работы из "Исторического формуляра" полка.

----------


## Холостяк

Уважаемые!

Скиньте у кого есть ссылка, где можно почитать историю 5 ГИАП. Где и когда образован, приемники и боевой путь... 
Как полностью называется 5 ГИАП с регалиями?
Спасибо.

----------


## Owl-99

> Уважаемые!
> 
> Скиньте у кого есть ссылка, где можно почитать историю 5 ГИАП. Где и когда образован, приемники и боевой путь... 
> Как полностью называется 5 ГИАП с регалиями?
> Спасибо.


Есть сайт виртуалного 5 гиап, там все это должно быть (по идее). Найдите гуглом. А вкратце тут:
http://www.allaces.ru/cgi-bin/s2.cgi...t/p/iap129.dat

----------


## Холостяк

Посмотрел ресурс… Очень интересный. Привожу для примера:

_5-й гвардейский истребительный авиационный Берлинский Краснознаменный ордена Богдана Хмельницкого полк._
В ходе войны летчиками полка произведено 23 883 боевых вылета, в которых сбито 729 самолетов противника. При этом полк потерял 82 летчика.

_234 (19, 176) гвардейский истребительный Проскуровский Краснознаменный орденов Кутузова и Александра Невского авиационный полк «Полк воздушных охотников»._ 
У меня несколько другие данные по этому полку, чем на том сайте. Всего за период Великой Отечественной войны летчики полка совершили 8535 боевых вылетов и сбили 398 самолетов противника, плюс еще 56 самолетов противника было уничтожено на земле, штурмовыми действиями летчиков полка уничтожено 3 танка, 256 автомашин, 213 повозок, 7 автоцистерн, 7 зенитных батарей, выведено из строя 36 паровозов, сожжен 1 железнодорожный эшелон. Десять пилотов одержали в воздушных боях более 15 побед каждый. 

_9  гвардейский истребительный Одесский Краснознаменный ордена Суворова авиационный полк. "Полк Асов"._
По инициативе Т.Т.Хрюкина на его базе был организован "Полк Асов". В полк пришли ГСС И.Д.Баранов, будущие ГСС Амет-Хан Султан, А.Н.Карасев, И.Я.Сержантов и др.
За время войны летчиками полка было уничтожено 558 самолетов. (жаль нет данных сколько за всю войну совершено боевых вылетов).
В этом полку 28 Героев Советского Союза, из них 25 получили это звание, воюя в составе полка, в том числе 4 дважды Героя А.В.Алелюхин (сбил 34 самолета), Амет-Хан Султан и П.Я.Головачев (уничтожили по 30 самолетов), Д.Л.Лавриненков (35 сбитых).

Данные сайта подтверждают то, о чем я подчеркивал в сообщениях высше. У полков разное количество боевых вылетов и различные боевые задачи, которые категорически влияют на результативность. 
Обратите внимание. Если мы хотим узнать результативный полк, то подключаем математику. Тут без формулы не обойтись. Вот если 5 ГИАП за 23883 вылета имел 729 побед в воздухе, то определяем, за сколько вылетов в среднем они добивались успеха. Делим. Получаем, в среднем за 34 вылета одна победа. Смотрим 234 ГИАП «Воздушных охотников»… 8535 вылетов и 398 побед в воздухе. Подсчитываем… И получаем за 24 вылета - победа… Вот вам на лицо и результативность. Ведь чем меньше вылетов в «холостую», тем больше результативность!!!

Так что Вы, Уважаемые Господа, зря приписываете 5 ГИАП результативность только по количеству сбитых. Ведь фактически эффективность этого полка, как и результативность была значительно ниже полка «Воздушных охотников». Просто если б Проскуровский, как я показывал высшее в сообщениях, не направили как опытных асов в тыл на обучение «зеленых» пилотов (возможно из того же 5 ГИАП) и не сидел бы он несколько месяцев в резерве Ставки Верховного, то он бы «завалил» еще больше «бубновых». А работа по «земле» посмотрите циферки… 
Так же можно было сравнить 5 ГИАП по результативности с 9 ГИАП «Полком Асов», то и тут явно было бы по эффективности не в пользу 5-го…Однако данных по количеству боевых вылетов по 9ГИАП не приведено. 

Так что у меня, как я и высказывался, сразу возникли «железобетонные» сомнения в том, что результативность полка «Воздушных охотников» или «Полка Асов» была ниже чем в 5 ГИАП.

А если еще при подсчете результативности подсчитать суммарные потери в полках… Ведь это тоже не мало важный параметр!!! 

Так что 5-й не «рулит» по этим параметрам… Но я не спорю, 5-му дали повоевать по полной программе и его летчики сбили больше всего самолетов противника, но какой ценой... явно не с высокой эффективностью по сравнению с другими...

*Но в любом случае, ответственные люди подходят с большой ответственностью к любому подсчету таких серьезных цифр и с еще большей осторожностью заявляют выводы.*

----------


## Холостяк

И хочу добавить по Проскуровскому:

... Полк организован из летчиков воевавших в Испании. В свое время много пилотов из разных частей ВВС убыло добровольцами в Испанию. По прибытию обратно, их не стали возвращать в свои части, так как в большинстве своем штатные места в частях были заняты. Было принять решение собрать их в один полк. Так в 22 марта 1938 года и был сформирован 19 ИАП. Он принял участие во всех боевых действиях: на Халхин-Голе, Западной Украине и Белоруссии, в Советско-Финской. Зимой 1939-1940 г.г. летчики «испанского» полка отличились в воздушных боях над Карельским перешейком. Только в этот период боевых действий было выполнено 3412 боевых вылетов, налет составил 4090 ч. Полк не понес потерь ни в людях, ни в самолетах. В бою с 22 июня 1941 года. С первого дня войны каждый летчик полка совершал в день по 5-6 боевых вылетов, проявляя мужество и отвагу, верность военной присяге, смело вступал в бой с числено превосходящим противником. В первые дни войны полк, при огромной интенсивности боевых вылетов, не нес боевых потерь. «Испанцы» валили немцев даже при их численном превосходстве. Были факты, когда за один вылет летчик полка сбивал 3 немецких самолета. Летчики были настоящими асами, экспертами, охотниками за немецкими самолетами. В последствии «испанский» полк стал единственным в ВВС КА полком «Воздушных охотников». Только летчикам этого полка официально были разрешены одиночные вылеты на воздушную охоту. Полк успешно выполнял свою работу до самого Берлина, в небе которого при выполнении воздушной охоты Зам. командира полка И.Кожедуб на своем Ла-7 «завалил» реактивный Ме-262 (WNr.900284.).
... Так что результативность полка «испанцев», по сравнению с другими, просто бесспорна. И тем более в сравнении с 5 ГИАП…
....И повторяюсь то, что «охотники» с мая 1942 года по сентябрь 1942 года перебазировавшись на аэродром Волгино, Боровического района Ленинградской области, выполняли функции инструкторов учебно-тренировочного центра Волховского фронта с целью переучивания другого летного состава. Потом сидели в резерве Ставки Верховного под командованием полковника Василия Сталина, где просидели без реального дела до января 1943. Во-первых, надо было действительно видимо обучить молодых летчиков воздушному бою и потренировать, опытом поделиться. Ведь практически середина 1942 года, большинство опытных летчиков ВВС, которые закончили училища до войны погибли. Нужна была подготовленная смена… Вот и «испанцы» подтянули «зеленых». Во-вторых, видимо, руководство придерживало мастеров до самого критического момента, если уж в резерв Ставки Верховного Главнокомандующего перевели - это серьезно. От туда сам Сталин только мог части брать. НЗ. 

... Поэтому, определять результативность надо серьезно…

----------


## Мансур Мустафин (дома)

> И хочу добавить по Проскуровскому:
> 
>  Полк не понес потерь ни в людях, ни в самолетах. В бою с 22 июня 1941 года. 
> 
> которого при выполнении воздушной охоты Зам. командира полка И.Кожедуб на своем Ла-7 «завалил» реактивный Ме-262 (WNr.900284.).


Про финскую:
14.12.1939 года Я.А.Андреев - не вернулся с боевого задания
19.02.40 И-16 зав. но. 378 л-к Яковий - небовая потеря по вине личного состава

Из заявленных и засчитанных летчикам 19ИАП финских самолетов - пока не обнаружено упавших. Но это отдельный вопрос.

Про мессер Кожедуба пусть Миша Быков расскажет. Я могу сказать одно W.Nr. 900284 такого номера (да и блока серийных номеров) на Ме262 не выдавалось. Эта цифра пошла из одной из Польских книжек.

----------


## Owl-99

> Про мессер Кожедуба пусть Миша Быков расскажет. Я могу сказать одно W.Nr. 900284 такого номера (да и блока серийных номеров) на Ме262 не выдавалось. Эта цифра пошла из одной из Польских книжек.


Не было этого Ме-262. И в военных документах его нет. Есть некий "Ме-109 с реактивным двигателем"... Ме-262 "появился" уже много позже.

----------


## Холостяк

Я спорить и утверждать по таким фактам не буду. Я не исследую исторические документы. Не являюсь историком. Я в полку этом в то время не служил, как говорят «свечку не держал»… Может и не было такого, может немцы всю войну друг друга сбивали... Возможно, если выйду на пенсию займусь этим делом, т.е. посещать архивы, делать запросы. Однако сейчас просто не до этого и поэтому просто использую то, что общедоступно. Хотя сам понимаю, что эти общедоступные материалы бывают не всегда верны. 

Просто приведу выдержку, которая у меня есть по обстоятельствам этого случая:

_… 19 Февраля 1945 года, в бою над Одером, Кожедуб вписывает в свою биографию важный штрих - уничтожает реактивный самолёт Me-262, в кабине которого находился унтер - офицер Курт Ланге из 1. / KG ( J ) 54. В тот день, поднявшись в воздух в паре с Дмитрием Титоренко, Кожедуб обнаружил на высоте 3500 метров неизвестную машину, летящую на предельной для "Лавочкина" скорости. Двум Ла-7 удалось незаметно приблизиться к врагу сзади, и далее Кожедуб так описывает этот поединок:
"...Что такое ?  В него летят трассы: ясно - мой напарник всё - таки поторопился !  Про себя нещадно ругаю Старика; уверен, что план моих действий непоправимо нарушен. Но его трассы нежданно - негаданно мне помогли: немецкий самолёт стал разворачиваться влево, в мою сторону. Дистанция резко сократилась, и я сблизился с врагом. С невольным волнением открываю огонь. И реактивный самолёт, разваливаясь на части, падает"…_

… А так вспомнился мне случай. 9 мая – День победы. Кубинка. Новый городок. Торжественное собрание 234 Проскуровского ГИАП в Доме офицеров. Это где Ленин с поднятой рукой. Личный состав полка сидит в зале. На сцене знамена и почетный караул, трибуна с президиумом. В президиуме руководство из ГШ ВВС, командование полка и ветераны. На трибуну выходит ветеран-фронтовик полка летчик-истребитель и рассказывает о фронтовых буднях. И вот рассказывает он про воздушный бой, что, мол, шли на большой высоте тремя парами Ла, вдруг видим ниже десятка 109. Рассказывает далее, что несмотря на их численное превосходство используем внезапность и заходим от солнца и с ходу атакуем… Воздушный бой…, смотрю один Мессер падает, потом слева второй, потом третий и четвертый, пятый…Остальные немцы наутек. Возвращаемся на аэродром без потерь. Сели. Собрались на доклад. Начали докладывать… Сбили пять 109. Подтверждение с земли есть. Командир спрашивает, мол, кто сбил. Все молчал. Он – ты? Летчик – нет! Командир к другому – ты? Тот – нет? В зале Дома офицеров тишина… И вдруг один деятель из зала отчетливо так от души спрашивает: «А что, немцы друг друга посбивали что ли!?» Фронтовик ответил, что не до этого было в «карусели» боя, смотреть, кто уничтожал фашистов. Сбитых записали тем, кто меньше всех в группе их имел на личном счету. И никто не был в обиде. Общее дело делали и никто в «кустах» не сидел.
После этого случая в молодости, я скептически отношусь даже к участникам событий, как как в реальном бою не до "фиксации" сбитых. Летчики летали побеждать, а не "фиксировать" свои достижения.
Это к тому пример, что и участники событий иногда ошибаются.

… Вот я сам посмотрел ТВ о подвиге Гастелло. Там я на темке документы официальные вывешивал, которые в передаче приведены были. ГШ ВВС в 1950 году официально ответил о месте и обстоятельствах гибели экипажа Гастелло, что данных точных нет. И интересный документ, что обстоятельства гибели экипажа, записанные первоначально со слов инженерно-технического состава полка, которые не являлись свидетелями – неверны. И только прокуратура, по истечении, десятка лет установила эти обстоятельства, опросив множество свидетелей, проведя эксгумацию тел и анализ официальных документов. А там, кстати, прокуратура и установила, что документов 207 ДБАП вообще не сохранилось. Как писал высше наш собеседник, что наземный состав остался, полетные книги… Наземный состав то остался, его потом раскидали по частям и потом они давали противоречивые показания. А вот бумаг полка вообще никаких не осталось,  прокуратуре пришлось использовать документы 42 АД  3 АК, куда полковые докладывали письменно. Там есть Список безвозвратных потерь, но не 207 полка, а 43 АД доложенный в 3 АК, но составленный на основе письменного доклада из 207 ДБАП. 
Это к тому пример, что расследование по имеющимся официальным документам всегда приблизит к истине. 

…Но по определению результативности ИАП, согласно темы, я считаю мое мнение правильным. Так же, можно определить самого результативного истребителя от количества проведенных воздушных боев и сбитых немецких самолетов. Однако и тут это будет все условно и спорно. И делать надо это с бооольшими оговорками и разъяснениями… А не так сразу – 5 ГИАП «рулит»…

Вот интересный, любопытный и общедоступный ресурс, сделанный с любовью к нашей авиации: http://aces.boom.ru/all1/all1.htm

----------


## Alex

> Вот интересный, любопытный и общедоступный ресурс, сделанный с любовью к нашей авиации: http://aces.boom.ru/all1/all1.htm


Ага. Представляющий из себя просто нору хомяка, в которую просто бездумно набито все, что найдено, что попалось под руку, без какой-либо попытки анализа - "А чего это я в рот тащу"?. Можно еще пяток таких ресурсов привести.

----------


## Холостяк

А есть сайт или ресурсик, где все с умом, с отсканированными официальными документами, фотографиями, вообщем, заслуживающий доверия???
Интересно бы ссылочку!!!

----------


## Борисыч (гость)

Холостяку.
Не очень удачная идея что-либо измерять по количеству самолето-вылетов на одну победу. Частенько такой метод встречается. Но этот показатель даже за короткий период времени в схожих условиях не будет ничего доказывать, не то что за всю войну.
В наших условиях что-либо говорила бы привязка к воздушным боям и то, сомнительно.
Иначе появится возможность "доказать", что, скажем, немецкие пилоты за четыре года, с 1940 по 1944 стали в 4 с лишним раза "среднестатистически" лучше воевать. Как-то не вяжется такая крутость с реальным положением вещей в 1944 ???

----------


## andrew_78

Уважаемые! Сдается мне, что на знаке где 1089 написано
http://forum.airforce.ru/download.php?id=3869
имелась ввиду некая Краснознаменная дивизия, базировавшияся в Кубинке, а не полк. 324 ИАД? Тогда в каком составе? 176 гиап + кто? 9 ИАД - послевоенная и не была Краснознаменной.

----------


## Холостяк

"Гостю" Борисычу:
Я с самого начала указал, что не сторонник ,и не правильно выводить подобную статистику. Однако, привел пример, если уж "результативность" определять, то надо и учесть фактор количества совершенных вылетов за одним уничтоженным немцем, помимо многих других приведенных мной выше... Что практически цифру такую вывести точно - не представится возможным.

По знаку... Это знак Проскуровского 234 ГИАП. В сумме там действительно получается 1089, включая Корею.

----------


## andrew_78

> По знаку... Это знак Проскуровского 234 ГИАП. В сумме там действительно получается 1089, включая Корею.


Вот знак 234 (экс 176 гв.иап)
http://www.strizhi.ru/attachments/17...years.jpeg.jpg
Сделан или на 50 летие полка или на 50 летие присовения звания гвардейский (что вероятнее). То что это именно проскуровский полк позволяет определить гвардейская колодка и полный набор орденов. Цифра 489 - это 382 победы 176 гиап (победы 19 иап в Финляндии и в начале ВОВ не учтены) + 107 побед в Корее. На вашем же значке только одна лента красного знамени, что означает лишь "краснознаменность" соединения (или части). Да и почему и куда за 10 лет с момента выхода Вашего знака "исчезло" 600 побед?

----------


## FAB100

Вот это отличная инфа и знак правильный и число побед правильное.
А то понапишуть на значках черт знает что с шестью нулями а потом горядтся хрен знает чем. Историхи нафих.


С уважением

----------

[quote="Холостяк"]И хочу добавить по Проскуровскому:

Уважаемые коллеги,

мне так же хотелось бы добавить по 176-му гиап и 234-му иап, с тем, чтобы уточнить "позиции" и внести некоторую  ясность в этот вопрос.

Позволю себе нескромность и процитирую сам себя:

"...В ноябре 1950 года в авиагарнизон Кубинка прибыл генерал-лейтенант Сталин и объявил 324-й авиадивизии боевую тревогу. Затем в Доме офицеров был собран летный состав, перед которым с краткой речью выступил Василий Сталин: "Требуются добровольцы для оказания интернациональной помощи братским народам Китая и Кореи. Кто не трус – тот поедет" . Трусов, разумеется, не нашлось. 
В "правительственную командировку" убывала 324 иад в составе двух полков – 176 гиап и 196 иап. 32 гиап, только что передислоцированный под Москву, оставался в Кубинке. 16 ноября 1950 года авиаполки 324 иад были переведены на штаты военного времени: 32 летчика и 30 самолетов МиГ-15 в каждом полку. 17 ноября приказом Главкома ВВС новым командиром 324-й авиадивизии был назначен трижды Герой Советского Союза полковник Иван Никитович Кожедуб. По фамилии своего командира 324 иад, направляемая в Корею, получила неофициальное название "кожедубовская".

В ноябре 1950 года были назначены и новые командиры полков: 176 гиап возглавил подполковник А.С. Кошель, командиром 196 иап стал подполковник Е.Г. Пепеляев. Главной задачей вновь назначенных командиров полков "кожедубовской" дивизии стало переформирование вверенных им частей, которые должны были быть укомплектованы только добровольцами из летного состава 32-го, 176-го гвардейских и 196-го авиаполков. Василий Сталин запретил направлять в командировку летчиков-"пилотажников", принимавших участие в показательных полетах. 

Летчики 324-й истребительной авиадивизии ("кожедубовской" или второго формирования) в апреле 1951 года вступили в бой с американскими пилотами в небе северной Кореи. 1 февраля 1952 года летный состав авиаполков 324 иад в порядке ротации был выведен из Кореи. По возращении в Советский Союз дивизия была включена в состав Брянского корпуса Московского района ПВО. 176 гиап стал базироваться на аэродроме Орешково недалеко от Калуги, 196 иап – на аэродроме Инютино рядом со станцией Балабаново Калужской области. В рамках печально известного "хрущевского" сокращения ВВС в марте 1960 года 176-й гвардейский Проскуровский орденов Красного Знамени, Александра Невского и Кутузова III степени истребительный авиационный полк и 196-й истребительный авиационный полк были расформированы.

Планировавшееся направление в Корею двух авиаполков "парадной" 324 иад (первого формирования) осложняло подготовку и проведение традиционных воздушных парадов. Поэтому согласно Директиве Военного министра СССР от 15 ноября 1950 года на аэродроме Теплый Стан началось формирование нового 234-го истребительного авиационного полка. Костяком летного состава вновь формируемого полка стали летчики-"пилотажники", служившие ранее в 176 гиап, и по приказу командующего ВВС округа оставленные в Теплом Стане. Первым командиром 234 иап стал подполковник Николай Николаевич Шульженко, который командовал 176 гиап до его отправки в Корею. Поэтому не случайно, что новый полк сохранил традиции 176-го гвардейского авиаполка. 29 апреля 1951 года в торжественной обстановке 234-му истребительному авиационному полку было вручено Знамя полка."

С.Исаев "Страницы истории 32-го гвардейского авиационного полка". - Москва, Арбор, 2006. - С. 125-126 (Sorry,  движок форума не поставил ссылки из текста).

Т.о., строго говоря, история 176-го гиап закончилась в марте 1960 г. ("спасибо" знатному кукурозоводу Н.С. Хрущеву).
А параллельно с этим и абсолютно НЕЗАВИСИМО от 176-го гиап, ставшего с 1951 года полком ПВО, "жил" и "работал" 234-й иап 9-й иад (Кубинка) ВВС, который никогда НЕ был гвардейским и никогда не принимал участия в боевых действиях. 

Ну, а об обстоятельствах присвоения 234-му иап регалий 176-го гиап описано в истории 237-го цпат на сайте "Стрижей".

Поэтому ИМХО кажется логичным применительно к ВОВ говорить только о 176-м гиап.

С уважением,

Сергей Исаев

----------


## Leon

Приветствую.
Сергей,бывший летчик 176гиап Нечаев рассказывает о том.как отбирали в Корею немного по-другому.Вызвали всех на аэродром и
Сталин приказал всем рассчитаться на первый,второй.Первые по-
ехали в Корею,вторые остались.

ЗЫ.Сергей,надо пересечься в привате.что то давно не видел на фо-
руме.

----------

> ...бывший летчик 176гиап Нечаев рассказывает о том.как отбирали в Корею немного по-другому.Вызвали всех на аэродром и Сталин приказал всем рассчитаться на первый,второй.Первые поехали в Корею,вторые остались.


Пепеляев, вновь назначенный командир 196-го иап писал: "Все прекрасно понимали, для чего формируется дивизия, чем она будет заниматься в командировке. Большинство летчиков не проявляло особого желания ехать на войну, они уже знали, что это такое. Я же ехал в командировку с большим желанием....
Я формировал три эскадрильи 196-го полка из летчиков-добровольцев 196-го и 32-го гвардейского авиаполков. Летчиков этих полков я знал неплохо, т.к. служил в 1948–1949 годах в 196-м, а в 1950 году в 32-м гвардейском полку. Знал их подготовку, поэтому мне нетрудно было подобрать 30 человек добровольцев, что я и сделал в течение трех–четырех суток. После обстоятельных бесед были подобраны командиры эскадрилий, с которыми познакомился новый командир авиадивизии И.Н. Кожедуб и утвердил их кандидатуры, также эти кандидатуры утвердил командир дивизии полковник В.А. Луцкий, Герой Советского Союза, замечательный летчик и человек, хороший командир и организатор, командир 324 иад до переформирования." - Е.Г. Пепеляев. "Миги" против "Сейбров". - М., Яуза, 2006. - С. 115.

Что касется воспоминаний ветерана 176-го иап, то ИМХО ветеран упустил одну деталь: В. Сталин сначала дал команду выйти из строя летчикам-парадникам (пилотажникам), а уж затем дал команду "на первый-второй, рассчитайсь!"  Вообще-то о Василии Сталине бытует огромное число "охотничьих" рассказов. Много их наслушался. Так что надо быть осторожным, т.к. слишком много людей, как оказывется, носили пресловутое "бревно" с Ильичом на первом субботнике. 

С уважением,

С.Исаев

----------

